# olval track



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi would like to build a banked olval track any suggestions.I would like to make this with wood and osite carppet thanks.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What size track are you planning to build?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

check out this web site....best banked oval I ahve raced on!:

http://www.classichobbiesraceway.com/


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*banked mini-z oval*

check out this site. its like a slot track . we have pictures of building. www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder. then go to mini- z racing......jb


----------

